# substrate with low KH tap water



## Al404 (7 Jan 2015)

i'm looking around for a substrate it can feet my tank, i like akadama look but my tap water is already low in KH

i found Tetra Active Substrate but i'm not sure if is good 

my goal is a planted tank without CO2


----------



## pepedopolous (7 Jan 2015)

You can use a product called 'Sera KH-pH plus' to raise the KH. You can use rocks containing limestone like Seiryu (Mini Landscape Rocks) or put a couple handfuls of coral sand (for marine aquariums) to keep the KH stable.

Using the Sera product and coral sand I have increased my KH from 0 to 4.

P


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jan 2015)

Hi all, 
You can make Akadama (or any other substrate with cation exchange capacity (CEC)) add dGH, you just soak it in a solution with a lot of Ca++ or Mg++ ions and the H+ ions it has in its exchange sites naturally will be exchanged for the divalent cations. You could use CaCl and/or MgSO4.7H2O as your ion sources. 

As well as the CEC, clay minerals also have anion exchange capacity (AEC), so if you add CO3- ions (from KHCO3) you will raise dKH as well. As a general rule it is easy to add salts to water, and much more difficult to remove them. 

As "pepedopulus" suggests coral sand (a biogenic aragonite form of CaCO3) will add both dGH and dKH, but another cheaper option is "Oyster shell chick grit". 

cheers Darrel


----------



## pepedopolous (7 Jan 2015)

Oops. I meant put a couple handfuls of coral sand- in a filter bag- in the filter! Also, this was Ceg's idea.

P


----------



## Al404 (7 Jan 2015)

ok thanks, what do you think about Tetra Active Substrate? what would you suggest as alternative to akadama?


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Jan 2015)

Al404 said:


> ok thanks, what do you think about Tetra Active Substrate? what would you suggest as alternative to akadama?


The OP is encouraged to heed the advice in Darrel's post #3
"Active Substrate" is another modern fantasy marketing term for what is essentially clay pellets. The expression has such a nice ring to it that the unwary automatically assume the product is doing great deeds inside the tank, when in fact it's doing what clay does naturally. Folks are then willing to pony up ridiculous amounts of money in order to fulfill their fantasy.

Look here=> http://www.kaizenbonsai.com/shop/index.php?cPath=84_87 or in any garden/bonzai center and get the cheapest clay product that is not too light or that is not too ugly. Then add the oyster grit or coral sand to the filter.

I wouldn't even spend the money for Akadama, because that too has become a brand name and it's not too much different than the the lesser known clay soils.

Cheers,


----------



## Al404 (8 Jan 2015)

thanks ceg actually tetra active substrate in garder near me is on sale 8€ / 3L so if is a good substrate for plants i will get it
it also has a nice size

i see where i can buy oyster grit or get some coral sand to put under clay


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Jan 2015)

OK, if it's cheap then definitely get it. It will be the same as Akadama or other molar clays. Just don't expect miracles, that's all...

Cheers,


----------



## Al404 (8 Jan 2015)

i also evaluate fluorite but is too expensive and i'm note even sure if i like it, I never saw in real tank

an other option is like ada amazonian but it drops KH


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Jan 2015)

Hi,
    If I were you I would forget about the impact of the sediment on KH. That is really a red herring and will have little effect in the overall scheme of things. After a few months the effect on KH is abated anyway. Worry more about keeping the tank clean and the plants healthy.

Cheers,


----------



## Al404 (12 Jan 2015)

i ended up buying Elos Terra Black small size, and i added a small sand strip on there right of the tank
i used seiryu an a wood


----------

